# Is 922 Going Away?



## ddd831

I'm a DirecTV customer considering switching over to Dish network because they have a lot of HD channels that Direct does not currently have. When I go to dishnetwork.com or dishtv.com to build an order and select programming, receivers, etc., neither site offers the 922 any longer for and HD DVR. They both only offer the 722 with Sling adapter. I can't find any posts or threads that say the 922 is being discontinued so am wondering why I can no longer select it. Thanks in advance for any info on this.


----------



## garygaryj

ddd831 said:


> ... dishnetwork.com or dishtv.com ...neither site offers the 922 any longer for and HD DVR. ...922 is being discontinued so am wondering why I can no longer select it. Thanks in advance for any info on this.


See this: 922 is first item listed here

And when I recently ordered DishNetwork a few weeks ago (by phone) I was able to order a VIP 922 ... also leaving D*TV for better HD channel selection.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Sometimes the Dish configuration app on the Web site is quirky... I have had to add multiple TVs sometimes to get all the receiver models to show up... and of course a 922 costs extra, so there's a different process to get it added in the configuration.

I haven't heard anything that would indicate the 922 is going anywhere.


----------



## ddd831

Okay, well that's good news. Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll just need to call them when I'm ready to switch so as to be sure I get the 922 rather than the 722.


----------



## [email protected]

ddd831 said:


> I'm a DirecTV customer considering switching over to Dish network because they have a lot of HD channels that Direct does not currently have. When I go to dishnetwork.com or dishtv.com to build an order and select programming, receivers, etc., neither site offers the 922 any longer for and HD DVR. They both only offer the 722 with Sling adapter. I can't find any posts or threads that say the 922 is being discontinued so am wondering why I can no longer select it. Thanks in advance for any info on this.


I have reported the issue with the dishnetwork.com not showing the VIP922 as a receiver option. It most definitely has not been discontinued!! If you call or advise a local retailer that you want the VIP922 they will be sure it have it placed on your order. If you have any problems at all, please just let a DIRT member know and we can always assist!


----------



## Pirate Parrot

I had a problem with the same thing for a new connect. I tried ordering it last night online but evertime I clicked on it from the 922 page it would send me through the order process and wouldn't offer it when I set up the rooms so first thing this morning I contacted chat nline and the agent advised me that it is no longer being sold that it was discontinued. So I called when I got done work and the agent advised the same thing! So he set me up with service with a 722k and sling adapter.Then I went online to dish support and Mike advised it is not discontinued and had another agent call me and got me the 922 what a mess... Well we will see if I get it on sunday at least I know I paid for it, but who knows what I'll get!


----------



## ddd831

Well, that's good to know that it's not being discontinued. When I switch to Dish that's the receiver/DVR I want. It's just odd that when I went through the build order process before it offered the 922 as a DVR upgrade, now it's showing only the 722 with Sling. Anyway, I'm very glad to know that DIRT team members are here to assist. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Pirate Parrot said:


> I had a problem with the same thing for a new connect. I tried ordering it last night online but evertime I clicked on it from the 922 page it would send me through the order process and wouldn't offer it when I set up the rooms so first thing this morning I contacted chat nline and the agent advised me that it is no longer being sold that it was discontinued. So I called when I got done work and the agent advised the same thing! So he set me up with service with a 722k and sling adapter.Then I went online to dish support and Mike advised it is not discontinued and had another agent call me and got me the 922 what a mess... Well we will see if I get it on sunday at least I know I paid for it, but who knows what I'll get!


Your account was set-up properly for the VIP922. The problem has been reported and it will be fixed in our system shortly. We do apologize that this has effected so many of our customers but the VIP922 is still available!


----------



## Pirate Parrot

Thanks Mary, and Matt, and Stephen for helping me out with this! Thing is why would I get the run around from sales though! I dunno not gonna grind it out in a public forum but I just don't understand why sales would advise me that it is being discontinued also.... anyhow thanks again to you to your team!


----------



## [email protected]

Pirate Parrot said:


> Thanks Mary, and Matt, and Stephen for helping me out with this! Thing is why would I get the run around from sales though! I dunno not gonna grind it out in a public forum but I just don't understand why sales would advise me that it is being discontinued also.... anyhow thanks again to you to your team!


I agree 100%!! When it was not available to them, they assumed. We are fixing it for all our salesteam. We appreciate it when people call our attention to these issues so we can resolve sooner than later. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, it's time to add new XiP813 instead of old 922 !


----------



## [email protected]

P Smith said:


> Yeah, it's time to add new XiP813 instead of old 922 !


I want the XIP813 myself!! I can't wait for this one to be released.


----------



## RasputinAXP

If I'd known the 813 was coming I'd have skipped the 922... *sigh*


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Yeah, it's time to add new XiP813 instead of old 922 !


Ya think.................


----------



## 356B

[email protected] said:


> I want the XIP813 myself!! I can't wait for this one to be released.


Any idea when this date might be?


----------



## P Smith

soon, really soon - end of the year


----------



## Bearxor

I know this is an old thread, but I didn't see anything else in this forum that deals with this.

I'm being told REPEATEDLY by several DN reps that the 922 is discontinued and no longer available with all of them pushing me off to the 722. Is this correct?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Bearxor said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I didn't see anything else in this forum that deals with this.
> 
> I'm being told REPEATEDLY by several DN reps that the 922 is discontinued and no longer available with all of them pushing me off to the 722. Is this correct?


When you say "DN reps" are you sure you aren't talking to a reseller?

The 922 is their top of the line receiver, and they charge a $200 fee to allow you to upgrade to it... there's no way Dish would be talking people out of paying that fee if they call and ask for it.


----------



## [email protected]

Bearxor said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I didn't see anything else in this forum that deals with this.
> 
> I'm being told REPEATEDLY by several DN reps that the 922 is discontinued and no longer available with all of them pushing me off to the 722. Is this correct?


Hi, I am sorry that this misinformation is still being given out to customers. The VIP922 Slingloaded DVR is our newest model receiver. Everything that James says is correct. Right now the sales department is pushing the VIP722 with the sling adapter rebate and will only sell the VIP922 if specifically asked for. If you need any assistance with this, please feel free to contact me and I can get you set-up if that is what you would like! Thank you!


----------



## vahighland

[email protected] said:


> Hi, I am sorry that this misinformation is still being given out to customers. The VIP922 Slingloaded DVR is our newest model receiver. Everything that James says is correct. Right now the sales department is pushing the VIP722 with the sling adapter rebate and will only sell the VIP922 if specifically asked for. If you need any assistance with this, please feel free to contact me and I can get you set-up if that is what you would like! Thank you!


Why are they pushing the VIP722 and not pushing the VIP922? That's curious.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

vahighland said:


> Why are they pushing the VIP722 and not pushing the VIP922? That's curious.


From an outsider's perspective... Most people are probably still balking at the $200 upgrade price for a 922... so you can't hardly push that onto customers... but you can push a free upgrade to a 722 and a free-after-rebate sling adapter to go with it... and lock those customers in for another 2 years after the upgrade.


----------



## Reaper

Stewart Vernon said:


> From an outsider's perspective... Most people are probably still balking at the $200 upgrade price for a 922... so you can't hardly push that onto customers... but you can push a free upgrade to a 722 and a free-after-rebate sling adapter to go with it... and lock those customers in for another 2 years after the upgrade.


I had this very thing happen to me a week or two ago. The Dish CSR asserted that the ViP922 was not currently available, which I didn't believe. I think that she just didn't think that I would go for the extra $200 charge and was just trying to get a deal done with the free ViP722.


----------



## 356B

I've been away and using RA and DO. For the first time I had my recordings go missing via the Remote Access and Dish Online, something that has been reported by others many times. It was no big deal personally, although I did wondered if I would have my stuff on the DVR when I returned, thankfully I did. 
This experiment Dish and Sling has been running for a while now has become a little boring. One would think after a relatively lengthly period of time either they would have figured it out or.....moved on. Clearly the Online/Remote Access has not come to fruition. The bugs, errors, having to login/logon have worm me down a bit. I really like it when it works but it has become tiresome.......are you hearing this Dish!


----------



## fdisker2000

I had a DN rep. push the 722 pretty hard tonight. He told me that the 722 with the sling adapter is exactly the same as the 922 except for the hard drive being smaller. He put a lot of pressure on me to get the 722 instead. When I balked at that, he said he needed to "get permission" to add a 922 to my account and put me on hold for several minutes. Is this normal for new accounts?


----------



## P Smith

With more and more reports like that, start thinking - what's going on behind curtains ?

If a few CSR doing same push 722 instead of desired 922, then it become company's rule.


----------



## 356B

This cloak of silence really sucks! Remote Access seemingly eliminated by proxy, and reports of discouraging new Dish subscribers from getting the supposed latest equipment. Dish should just come clean......


----------



## peano

Another poster here who works for Dish says the 922 has been discontinued. I will try to find the post.

No offense to the DIRT Team, but I think they are being kept in the dark about the end of the 922.


----------



## olguy

If the 922 has been discontinued someone forgot to update the web site. It's at the top of the Dish HD DVR - Digital Video Recorders page.


----------



## brucegrr

I have one 922. I wanted to upgrade our 612 to a 922. (and I knew there would be an upgrade fee) The CSR said she couldn't do that. If I wanted a 922 I would have to buy it. That wasn't going to happen so I got a 722 for free. This happened last week...


----------



## olguy

brucegrr said:


> I have one 922. I wanted to upgrade our 612 to a 922. (and I knew there would be an upgrade fee) The CSR said she couldn't do that. If I wanted a 922 I would have to buy it. That wasn't going to happen so I got a 722 for free. This happened last week...


I seem to recall that there was a limit of 1 leased 922 per account. At least that was the topic of several discussions last year when the 922 first appeared.


----------



## 356B

olguy said:


> I seem to recall that there was a limit of 1 leased 922 per account. At least that was the topic of several discussions last year when the 922 first appeared.


Ditto, they told me the same thing. One lease per account, I find it curious though...money is money, even for Dish TV.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

peano said:


> Another poster here who works for Dish says the 922 has been discontinued. I will try to find the post.
> 
> No offense to the DIRT Team, but I think they are being kept in the dark about the end of the 922.


I don't recall seeing such a post... at least not by a credible source.

They seem to still be developing the 922... and I've seen no evidence of anything about-to-release that would take its place as the flagship receiver... so I can't imagine Dish has any current plans to stop making this receiver at this time.

I could be wrong... but it would be a VERY odd thing.


----------



## P Smith

Well, I wouldn't say so if you're expecting XiP813 this fall or winter ...


----------



## Inkosaurus

Im a dish CSR 

So heres the low down on the 922 situation and whats been happening since about Late april/May-ish if i remember correctly. Take what you will with this info and make your own opinions ^^

-In early Late april/may direct sales agents started reporting in the dish network internal forums that they no longer had the option to set up new accounts with a vip922 receiver. Of course the first assumption was it was a bug, after many posts of sales agents confirming the issue the final response from the higher ups was. That it was not a bug and that the 922 was purposely removed from sales agents when creating accounts.

-About a week later an update surfaces in the thread that if a new customer wants to sign up with a 922 they have to do so through a retailer as its no longer possible through a CSR on the phone.

-The Sling adapter Rebate goes live to get customers the same functionality as a 922 for pretty much free*after redeeming the 99$ gift card*.

-Front line agents are told to sell a vip722+sling adapter+rebate to a customer if they bring up the "Dish tv everywhere" commercial rather then bringing up the vip922. We are specifically told to only sell a vip922 if the customer specifically asks about it. Aka, the customer needs to do the name drop first.

Ive asked several times and the consensus is, we are not discontinuing the 922... just walking away for awhile.


----------



## peano

Thanks Inkosaurus. It was your post in another thread I was referring to. Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Well, I wouldn't say so if you're expecting XiP813 this fall or winter ...


But do we? I think the 922 was actually shown at CES two consecutive years before it actually became available.

The XiP hasn't been shown anywhere yet has it? We might still be a ways off before that sees the light of day.

Also, the 922 like other receivers didn't come out of the gate firing on all cylinders... so usually Dish likes to have something else stable around when they introduce the next big thing.

As for the CSRs and not pushing the 922... I honestly wouldn't be surprised if there has been customer backlash from two areas:

1. the $200 upgrade fee
2. poorly informed installations

That fee isn't a cheap one... so people expect a lot... then they can't use their receiver right for a couple of days... and not all the installers apparently are informed about what to expect with the 922. We also have reports of customers who receive replacement 922 receivers having difficulty activating them and taking the first firmware update.

I wouldn't be surprised if Dish is taking a step back to isolate their internal problems... before going back to pushing the 922 once they figure out how to fix those customer issues.

It may also be worth considering... Echostar makes the 922. Dish is essentially buying the 922 from Echostar... Echostar could sell that receiver to cable or other satellite companies... and at one point I thought we were hearing that part of the split of Echostar and Dish was to pursue just that sort of thing... Echostar making hardware not just for Dish. Maybe that plays a part sometimes too.


----------



## Inkosaurus

..


----------



## garygaryj

I'm one of those who called up Dish (walking away from DirecTV after 14 years) and asked specifically for the VIP 922 by name on May 1, for a June 1 installation.

Good installation. Good equipment. Somewhat good software - needs some improvement, but really, it is everything that I need, and with the lower prices of Dish in general, I'm very happy. 

I know they have a ways to go in software development, and I have tried to take the tack of being positive, rather than negative, feeling that this is the best way to break through that 'wall of silence.' I've had some limited success, and there is good indication that one or two of the easier items suggested may make it into the next software release. I do know that they are still working on new future software releases for the 922 - something that would not be too common for something being discarded.

So my impression is that they *do* plan to keep the 922, and may be doing some re-grooming, so in the end, they can have a big "win" on their hands. The XiP series may be great, but it won't be the right fit for everyone. I think the 922 will become better, and will "win" in the marketplace, and will stick around for some time. At least I hope that very much.


----------



## P Smith

Oh, you just remind about other 'nail in the coffin' - new SW - we didn't get it for long time if you count intervals between last few versions.
Bad sign !


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I feel like I should say that I'm very pleased with my 922... but I'm also an early-adopter and fairly technical... so I can live through some of those initial installation glitches that most customers would rightfully freak out about.

I grant you that most customers who pay $200 for the right to get the 922 should be expecting more than they are getting on day 1... day 2... and sometimes day 3.

I think at least half of those customers, though, would be patient on those initial glitches IF they were given a one-sheet describing "what to expect with your new 922" and if the installer goes over it with them. I've always found it odd that the 922 is one of those receivers that required a truck roll, but we were reading stories about customers whose installer said it was the first 922 they had seen.

I know my father had a similar experience with his cable company and those older cablecards. They wouldn't let him self-install... but sent a guy out who had never installed one before! The guy had lots of trouble, and my father had to help... and he reamed out the cable company for saying it needed a "trained" person as the reason why he couldn't do it... then sending an untrained person.

Dish isn't alone... I find a lot of companies where I have worked really drop the ball on internal communications AND on training service people for their products.

Most companies don't see the value in this kind of communication, and yet they are probably losing millions on disgruntled customers and higher-than-normal call volume for things that could have been avoided.


----------



## [email protected]

peano said:


> Another poster here who works for Dish says the 922 has been discontinued. I will try to find the post.
> 
> No offense to the DIRT Team, but I think they are being kept in the dark about the end of the 922.


Again, the VIP922 Sling loaded DVR is our newest receiver and it is not going away. There is a marketing campaign that now has our sales associates pushing the VIP722 with Sling Adapter Rebate as a high priority. The VIP922 is an awesome receiver and DISH Network is still improving on it features. 

The entire DISH Internet Response Team was given the Advanced Broadband Training for Troubleshooting Sling and Sling related Broadband issues.


----------



## BenJF3

I am actively looking at going back with Dish after about 6 years. Had them prior to moving to a new area and upon relocating, liked what cable was offering and got a killer new sub deal. However, the new hardware and DVR software they foisted upon us leaves MUCH to be desired and I'm having continued issues with the other services as of late. The 922 would be my choice for receiver, so I'm glad to hear they are not getting rid of it. That said, I'm extremely concerned about an install. Last time I had issues was due to a shoddy subcontractor. I'll continue to hunt the forum for further info.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

BenJF3,
Unless you are located in a rural area, most of the times we have our DNS technician who perform our installations. We will use contractors if we are too busy or if the customer is located in a rural area. I had a contractor install my service. He was actually very good. I haven't had any problems with my installation since it was installed. If you have any questions, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## khearrean

[email protected] said:


> Again, the VIP922 Sling loaded DVR is our newest receiver and it is not going away. There is a marketing campaign that now has our sales associates pushing the VIP722 with Sling Adapter Rebate as a high priority. The VIP922 is an awesome receiver and DISH Network is still improving on it features.
> 
> The entire DISH Internet Response Team was given the Advanced Broadband Training for Troubleshooting Sling and Sling related Broadband issues.


I asked this in another thread a few weeks ago and again would like to ask. I have been a Dish customer for 16 years & currently have (2) 211k's. I have never had a DVR, but keep hearing how much I'm missing. I am one of these that like all the bells & whistles and was wondering if the 922 would be the better choice for me? I do not care about the sling capabilities, but have read in several places that the 922 has a better interface, faster channel response and plain & simply a better looking EPG, etc. But for the add'l $200, would it be worth it for me? That's the question I'm still struggling with. Any add'l suggestions?

Ken


----------



## 356B

It was worth it for me.......that said it was a process, the Sling in particular, which is relatively stable with Dish Online.....lately. Aside from that I think it's great, some don't seem to think it's worth the extra expense, maybe because they don't have it, each their own. 
I have had no serious issues but some have......how's that for a disclaimer? 
If you want vanilla get the 722K, I have it too, it's a good unit but not as interesting as the 922....at least for me.


----------



## P Smith

For me it would be simple - if a person bring to the table a $200 word, no deal (adding no Sling interested).
The 722k has same power (less RAM) and could be next successor of 922's graphic interface. Look what is coming (read engadget site for the news) to less powerful DTV DVRs soon.


----------



## big boot

Any of the dvr's will be a huge step up if you never had one before. You can't lose either way.


----------



## Jhon69

P Smith said:


> For me it would be simple - if a person bring to the table a $200 word, no deal (adding no Sling interested).
> The 722k has same power (less RAM) and could be next successor of 922's graphic interface. Look what is coming (read engadget site for the news) to less powerful DTV DVRs soon.


I would like the 922's guide,or something similar on my 722k.


----------



## Jhon69

P Smith said:


> For me it would be simple - if a person bring to the table a $200 word, no deal (adding no Sling interested).
> The 722k has same power (less RAM) and could be next successor of 922's graphic interface. Look what is coming (read engadget site for the news) to less powerful DTV DVRs soon.


So since my last post it has been reported that Dish Network would make the 922 available to certain customer's for a 24 month commitment after Oct.1st.

I called in to request an upgrade and was denied,but in all honesty Dish Network did upgrade me to the 722k/wMT2 in Jan.2011.The main reason I wanted to upgrade to the 922 was the updated GUI,otherwise I am totally happy with my 722k/wMT2.So hopefully Dish Network will realize that updating their GUI on their 722k will help reduce the requests for the 922.


----------



## bnewt

Does the 922 function like the 722 with respect to the home distribution?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Yup. TV2 via coax.


----------



## dishman1999

[email protected] said:


> Hi, I am sorry that this misinformation is still being given out to customers. The VIP922 Slingloaded DVR is our newest model receiver. Everything that James says is correct. Right now the sales department is pushing the VIP722 with the sling adapter rebate and will only sell the VIP922 if specifically asked for. If you need any assistance with this, please feel free to contact me and I can get you set-up if that is what you would like! Thank you!


Mary is there a way to upgrade to a 922 VIP?

thanks 
Dishman1999


----------



## P Smith

Yes. Easy. By buying it.


----------



## dishman1999

P Smith said:


> Yes. Easy. By buying it.


I don't need a smart azz person telling me what to do This is a question for Mary not some wise azz that has No call telling me what to do!

I been with Dish a long time when it was called Echostar . you want to keep a customer tell me what I need to do!


----------



## AZ.

dishman1999 said:


> I don't need a smart azz person telling me what to do This is a question for Mary not some wise azz that has No call telling me what to do!
> 
> I been with Dish a long time when it was called Echostar . you want to keep a customer tell me what I need to do!


Have you tried PMing Mary??


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Moderator warning... do not attack/harass other users.

Please stay on topic, or at least reasonably close to the topic._


----------



## dishman1999

AZ. said:


> Have you tried PMing Mary??


she E-mail me Thank you Mary and you too AZ!


----------



## gsocal2011

why is everyone so interested in the 922? Doesn't the 722 do the same thing if you get the sling adapter? What I'm more interested is the XIP 813...any idea when this comes out ? I signed up for Dish Network yesterday, thought it was a great deal, but then read I'd only receive HD on one TV and it's not true whole house DVR...any thoughts?


----------



## AZ.

gsocal2011 said:


> why is everyone so interested in the 922? Doesn't the 722 do the same thing if you get the sling adapter? What I'm more interested is the XIP 813...any idea when this comes out ? I signed up for Dish Network yesterday, thought it was a great deal, but then read I'd only receive HD on one TV and it's not true whole house DVR...any thoughts?


I cant asnwer the exact reason people want the 922 ? It basicly SUCKS, and been out for a year and a half!... If some one is waiting on the XIP line of stb's expect long delays past the release date, and exept lots of bugs and problems.....Its what dish does, not an opinion a fact!


----------



## 356B

It's newer.....bigger hard-drive, built-in Sling, better graphics, menus more user friendly and generally more interesting, (for me) than the 722K, I have both...early on there were several annoying bugs and omissions, which for the most part are gone. Sling is still an issue but that is not exclusive to the 922, that's just exclusive to sling........:lol:

As for the XIP 813, it is to be released soon, which is code for whenever, next year , not sure what month, blah, blah, blah. Stay tuned.....

It (the 922) is not a traditional "whole house" system, the fabled "Extender" never materialized.....

Receiving HD on more than 1 TV depends on the setup. I ran a long HDMI cable (50 ft.) to the bedroom and use those regular RCA type HD connectors for the Kitchen in the main house..where the receiver lives (722k), looks like HD to me...using coax will not give HD to the second unit though (at least for me it didn't), I tried that with less than desirable results, that's when I went with the HDMI cable.
It's a process...isn't it?


----------



## l8er

AZ. said:


> .... It basicly SUCKS ....


There are those of us who would beg to differ. I have totally enjoyed my 922 compared to the 722.


----------



## 356B

l8er said:


> There are those of us who would beg to differ. I have totally enjoyed my 922 compared to the 722.


+1


----------



## P Smith

It would be more appropriate compare 922 with a combo 722*K*+Sling.


----------



## AZ.

l8er said:


> There are those of us who would beg to differ. I have totally enjoyed my 922 compared to the 722.


Differ all you want!!! Its not what it has been advertised! From the get go problemed, and after a year and a half, still lots of problems!!!!

Pay more get what? Does the $4 extra charge give you a chill up your leg? For me I paid $200 and expected a working as advertised box, I got a reciever thats all....But hey I pay more, and it dose less monthly!

What exacualy is that extra $4 bucks for? Agravation??

And I love owning a Cadillac and enjoying the BBMP on it also!!!


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> It would be more appropriate compare 922 with a combo 722*K*+Sling.


I don't know what the point is, there's going to be an argument no matter which side you choose. It is a personal preference, sure the 922 bashers can rail on about this and that....so why do they have it...if they hate it. The 722k for my home (secondary receiver) is a simpler, more familiar , more ordinary receiver, guest love it, no trickiness...The 922 is more complicated, more provocative, more interesting for me.
Oh, and my 722k has no Sling, maybe I missed the point, sorry.


----------



## AZ.

356B said:


> I don't know what the point is, there's going to be an argument no matter which side you choose. It is a personal preference, sure the 922 bashers can rail on about this and that....so why do they have it...if they hate it. The 722k for my home (secondary receiver) is a simpler, more familiar , more ordinary receiver, guest love it, no trickiness...The 922 is more complicated, more provocative, more interesting for me.
> Oh, and my 722k has no Sling, maybe I missed the point, sorry.


I think us bashers...have lost all recordings(3 times myself) , on my second 922 in 5 months, Sling issues so many times there is no way I could count?....We pay extra! again for what?

The roll out of BBMP but not for the 922....

We paid for a Cadillac but got a Chevy......


----------



## Stewart Vernon

AZ. said:


> I think us bashers...have lost all recordings(3 times myself) , on my second 922 in 5 months,


If you are on your 2nd 922 in 5 months, I would suspect something else wrong with your installation that might be causing your 922 to have problems.

The 922 isn't perfect... but neither are any of the other Dish receivers.

Check the forum... Every DVR model Dish makes has customers who lost recordings or had multiple failures or various bugs that drive them batty.

I had a 510 (SD DVR) and a 622 ViP DVR fail on me... and right now my 2nd 622 is actually experiencing a failed hard drive that makes it useless as a DVR.

I had a 922 fail on me... I also have had problems with my 722.

There are things to be critical about on the 922... but some of the most recent things brought up are not unique to it.

For that matter, lots of people have had Sling issues with their 722 and 722K receivers too.


----------



## AZ.

Stewart Vernon said:


> If you are on your 2nd 922 in 5 months, I would suspect something else wrong with your installation that might be causing your 922 to have problems.
> 
> The 922 isn't perfect... but neither are any of the other Dish receivers.
> 
> Check the forum... Every DVR model Dish makes has customers who lost recordings or had multiple failures or various bugs that drive them batty.
> 
> I had a 510 (SD DVR) and a 622 ViP DVR fail on me... and right now my 2nd 622 is actually experiencing a failed hard drive that makes it useless as a DVR.
> 
> I had a 922 fail on me... I also have had problems with my 722.
> 
> There are things to be critical about on the 922... but some of the most recent things brought up are not unique to it.
> 
> For that matter, lots of people have had Sling issues with their 722 and 722K receivers too.


Common, who you crappen? The 922 had a known issue of harddrive crashes(or lose of recordings) out of nowwhere for 6 months before it was fixed!!!

And the excuse for no BBMP? and the extra $......

If its a poor install well only time will tell wont it?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Reminder to watch the language before it goes out of control...

There were some issues with the 922 when it first released. Arguably, I believe Dish "rushed" it out the door before it was ready because they were already over a year late to the party from when they wanted to release it!

But... the same can be said of the 622. I remember early adopters of the 622 screaming on the forum for about 6 months... The 722 was more stable, but then it was basically just an improved 622.

The 922 is a different beast in some areas, especially with the GUI/firmware and built-in sling... and like I said it isn't without its issues... but issues with receivers is not a new discussion. In fact, I actually see less reports on 922 issues than I expected but maybe that is due to low adoption due to its higher customer costs?

As for Blockbuster Movie Pass. I admit surprise on that one as well. I'm confused as to why 922 wasn't the first supported receiver in some ways, since it has been advertised as the online-featured receiver from "go"... but I guess there are more 622/722 receivers in the field by a wide margin so IF they want to get to most of their customers, they had to support those first.

What's weird, though, is no evidence of movement towards support on the 922 beyond some words that at this point seem to be as much rumor as plan... I know I'm disappointed not to see the feature on my 922.

Ultimately... like I said... criticism of the 922 is fair, but don't pretend like the 922 is the only receiver giving issues. Our other Dish receiver support forums are quite active too.


----------



## olguy

Since BBMP is only on 622/722/722K and not 922/612 I'm guessing Dish put it on the DVRs that are the largest number in the wild. If this move was to help capture new subs that makes sense.

As to 922 problems I am on my 4th in 18 mos. This one has lasted 10 mos so they're getting better. Plus I put a double Coolerguys fan behind this one so it's avg temp is 114. And although occasionally frustrated I really like the 922. I'm waiting on my 3rd 722K in 6 mos. The 1st one started randomly shutting down and then coming back on when it got ready. Not rebooting, just turning itself off and on. 2nd one would not even activate last week. And I had several 622 failures. I seem to recall replacing a 625 also. Stuff happens.


----------



## 356B

I sure hope this is not the kiss of death, I got one of the original 922's.....no problems, the Sling situation has been less than acceptable at times but I have had no replacements or hardware issues.


----------



## vahighland

AZ. said:


> Differ all you want!!! Its not what it has been advertised! From the get go problemed, and after a year and a half, still lots of problems!!!!
> 
> Pay more get what? Does the $4 extra charge give you a chill up your leg? For me I paid $200 and expected a working as advertised box, I got a reciever thats all....But hey I pay more, and it dose less monthly!
> 
> What exacualy is that extra $4 bucks for? Agravation??
> 
> And I love owning a Cadillac and enjoying the BBMP on it also!!!


+1 I ended up upgrading to the 722k from a 922.


----------



## azjimbo

For what it's worth, I just found this link in a different thread. Apparently the 922 should be getting BBMP in the middle of November.

"Word on the street is that DISH CSR's are indicating that the 922 will have Dish Blockbuster Pass on November 15th. Any way to confirm, or to correct this, or to add any information about it at all?

That is the planned date at this time - I was avoiding putting a date on it as things can always change."

http://www.dishsupport.com/dish-network-software-release-notes/11160-software-release-notes-week-10-a.html#post17858


----------



## poncaguy

I have a 211, 612, 722 and 922.....................Only problem I have is with the 612, turns off, then comes back on, never know when it's going to happen, but hasn 't done it much lately.
My 922 installers said I was the first one they installed, took a while, but it's been perfect as has been my 722.
I switched from Direct TV around 2000, been pleased ever since..........BTW, what happened to Charlie Chat and the other one, name is skipping my brain at rhe moment..


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Have you tried unplugging your 612 receiver when it power cycles to have it reboot (hard reset)? If it continues to power cycle, you will probably need a replacement receiver. Thanks.



poncaguy said:


> I have a 211, 612, 722 and 922.....................Only problem I have is with the 612, turns off, then comes back on, never know when it's going to happen, but hasn 't done it much lately.
> My 922 installers said I was the first one they installed, took a while, but it's been perfect as has been my 722.
> I switched from Direct TV around 2000, been pleased ever since..........BTW, what happened to Charlie Chat and the other one, name is skipping my brain at rhe moment..


----------



## DavidF

Just talked to a Dish Network CSR about upgrading my vip612 to a vip922 a few minutes ago and he told me that they (Dish Network) did not have an option to upgrade to the VIP922 right now because it was currenty being upgraded itself. I asked when it would be available and he said he did not have that information and that I should keep checking back.

My first question was why should I keep checking back. Can't Dish notify me? My second question was the VIP922 being upgraded or is it about to be replaced?

He couldn't answer either question. Anybody know anything about an updated VIP922 or a replacement?

Dave


----------



## [email protected]

DavidF said:


> Just talked to a Dish Network CSR about upgrading my vip612 to a vip922 a few minutes ago and he told me that they (Dish Network) did not have an option to upgrade to the VIP922 right now because it was currenty being upgraded itself. I asked when it would be available and he said he did not have that information and that I should keep checking back.
> 
> My first question was why should I keep checking back. Can't Dish notify me? My second question was the VIP922 being upgraded or is it about to be replaced?
> 
> He couldn't answer either question. Anybody know anything about an updated VIP922 or a replacement?
> 
> Dave


DISH Network CSR's do not have the option to do outbound follow-up. They can only answer incoming calls and chats. I do have a list of customer to be notified when the ViP922 becomes available for upgrades once again. I have added your information.

The ViP922 does not have the software to be able to do the Blockbuster Movie Pass and the receiver has been removed until the software update has been completed and is working properly. We do not have an ETA on this software upgrade at this time. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please just let me know. Thank you!


----------



## nhguy

Mary, if the 922 has been "pulled" because your programmers can't figure out how to get it to interface w/ Blockbuster, why did I get a flyer in the mail telling me there is a blockbuster "tile " in the menu section?


----------



## P Smith

they just can't make it up to schedule ... poor resource management ...


----------



## [email protected]

nhguy said:


> Mary, if the 922 has been "pulled" because your programmers can't figure out how to get it to interface w/ Blockbuster, why did I get a flyer in the mail telling me there is a blockbuster "tile " in the menu section?


I do not know, I have researched to see if I can find this flyer. You are the first 922 customer to report the flyer and I have not received one. If possible can you e-mail me a copy of the flyer so I investigate further. I would appreciate it and I maybe able to get the source quicker that way. Thank you!


----------



## nhguy

I got it in this morning's mail. PM me and I'll email a copy to you


----------



## P Smith

nhguy said:


> I got it in this morning's mail. PM me and I'll email a copy to you


Why not scan it and post here ?


----------



## DavidF

Thanks Mary!



[email protected] said:


> DISH Network CSR's do not have the option to do outbound follow-up. They can only answer incoming calls and chats. I do have a list of customer to be notified when the ViP922 becomes available for upgrades once again. I have added your information.
> 
> The ViP922 does not have the software to be able to do the Blockbuster Movie Pass and the receiver has been removed until the software update has been completed and is working properly. We do not have an ETA on this software upgrade at this time. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please just let me know. Thank you!


----------



## gomezma1

WHAT IS SLING?


----------



## [email protected]

gomezma1 said:


> WHAT IS SLING?


Sling is the device that allows you to watch live TV and DVr recordings on any device that has a high speed internet connection. Computers, laptops, ipads and smartphones. http://www.dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/whatistveverywhere/default.aspx


----------



## gomezma1

I was looking on web site for Dish and noticed that phone line must be connected to receiver. I do not have a phone line close to where the reciever would be located. Will this be a problem if I decide to switch to Dish? Is ther any way to hook up a line to it?


----------



## AZ.

gomezma1 said:


> I was looking on web site for Dish and noticed that phone line must be connected to receiver. I do not have a phone line close to where the reciever would be located. Will this be a problem if I decide to switch to Dish? Is ther any way to hook up a line to it?


This is one solution.. http://www.dishnetwork.com/SupportSection/setup-phone-line


----------



## gomezma1

Will I need a DSL filter for power line phone connector?


----------



## [email protected]

gomezma1 said:


> I was looking on web site for Dish and noticed that phone line must be connected to receiver. I do not have a phone line close to where the reciever would be located. Will this be a problem if I decide to switch to Dish? Is ther any way to hook up a line to it?


Hi, you do not need to have the receiver connected via a phone line. Our tech's will try to get you connected to internet if at all possible. You get more features with the broadband connection.

If your service has filters they will need to be installed on the reciever line as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Phone line connection is a moot point for the 922... Last I heard Dish would not install a 922 without a connection to broadband... And that satisfies the connection requirement better than the phone line.


----------



## 356B

For software reasons the vip922 is unavailable at this time for upgrades. The 722K is available at this time. The 922 has Sling capabilities built in, the 722K requires an adapter. Many here and elsewhere seem to prefer the 722K because it is more reliable, less buggy. 
I have both, the 922 is more interesting, bigger hard drive, fancy graphics, user friendly menus, but not with out it's issues, catastrophic failures, lost data, (Sling was terrible for months but is much better now). 
The 722 is a older generation, seemingly stable, most bugs seem to have been worked out but could be limited if the new XIP series materializes with full house functions...stay tuned for that....
I'm sure you'll here from others, both pro this and con. There are many post and threads here and elsewhere on this topic. My home theater receiver is the VIP922. The 722k we use for bedrooms and guest areas.


----------



## gomezma1

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JW7677

I've had the 922 for over a year and the only problem I ever had was when I "lost" all recordings from my external hard drive. A two minute call to tech support fixed it when they told me to go into the menu and re-schedule the nightly update, and all my recordings were back once the update was finished. My only complaint is that I'd *really* like to be able to stream BBMP on my 922, but I can't.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I'm waiting for that feature too on my 922. I hope it occurs soon. Thanks.



JW7677 said:


> I've had the 922 for over a year and the only problem I ever had was when I "lost" all recordings from my external hard drive. A two minute call to tech support fixed it when they told me to go into the menu and re-schedule the nightly update, and all my recordings were back once the update was finished. My only complaint is that I'd *really* like to be able to stream BBMP on my 922, but I can't.


----------



## cbd1

After just going through the absolute worst customer service experience in my life trying to get D*TV installed with an HR34, which they can't seem to produce, I am again looking at going back to E* and was hoping to order new service with a 922. 

Is my understanding correct that if I called today, I can't get anything larger than a 500GB DVR (722) from E*? If that's the case, I'll just wait for something else to release.


----------



## klang

cbd1 said:


> After just going through the absolute worst customer service experience in my life trying to get D*TV installed with an HR34, which they can't seem to produce, I am again looking at going back to E* and was hoping to order new service with a 922.
> 
> Is my understanding correct that if I called today, I can't get anything larger than a 500GB DVR (722) from E*? If that's the case, I'll just wait for something else to release.


With Dish you have the option of moving content off to an external hard drive if you chose. So your available storage could be essentially limitless.


----------



## cbd1

I see, so if I connect a 2TB external I could directly record/access shows from 2.5TB of space? 

DO I actively have to "move" the files, or does it just extend the capacity seamlessly? Thanks!


----------



## RasputinAXP

you have to move them. it's not a big deal. once they're moved they can be played from the HDD.


----------



## Jhon69

Is the 922 going away?.It has been reported on the other site.The answer is Yes!.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/276657-dish-install-asked-922-said-no.html


----------



## [email protected]

Jhon69 said:


> Is the 922 going away?.It has been reported on the other site.The answer is Yes!.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/276657-dish-install-asked-922-said-no.html


The ViP922 Slingloaded DVR has been removed as an option for new and existing customers at this time. The Blockbuster Movie Pass Software has not been released yet for this receiver and it will not be available again until this has been completed. It is not gone but just temporarily unavailable at this time!


----------



## Jhon69

[email protected] said:


> The ViP922 Slingloaded DVR has been removed as an option for new and existing customers at this time. The Blockbuster Movie Pass Software has not been released yet for this receiver and it will not be available again until this has been completed. It is not gone but just temporarily unavailable at this time!


Well I hope your right,but if you are it would be the first time in DISH's history that a receiver left,and then came back.


----------



## ccurtis

JW7677 said:


> I've had the 922 for over a year and the only problem I ever had was when I "lost" all recordings from my external hard drive. A two minute call to tech support fixed it when they told me to go into the menu and re-schedule the nightly update, and all my recordings were back once the update was finished. My only complaint is that I'd *really* like to be able to stream BBMP on my 922, but I can't.


Wow, the same thing happened to me a few days ago, just over a year since I've had Dish. I re-scheduled the daily update for the Program Guide to a different time. Keeping my fingers crossed. I hope that the one recording I transferred over to the external hard drive since I "lost" all the recordings does not preclude your solution from working.

2/17/2012: Well, it didn't work. All of the recordings on the external drive, (except for the one I added afterwards) really are lost I guess. The drive still works and will accept additional recordings. Not good!


----------

